# Bildergalerie - In den Mund gelegt: In den Mund gelegt: Die lustigste Sprechblase gewinnt; Heute: EA-Boss John Riccitiello



## System (31. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,665504


----------



## gottill (31. Oktober 2008)

"Hmmmm... Es sollte doch an sich ein leichtes sein die Sims-Add-On's für Spore kompatiebel zu machen und ihnen neue Namen zu geben..."


----------



## CLRS530 (31. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, wir kommen bei Spore als 2. Haustieraddon für Die Sims einfach nicht über die Konzeptionsphase hinweg....


----------



## NinjaWursti (31. Oktober 2008)

"Do not want."


----------



## CLRS530 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				gottill am 31.10.2008 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> "Hmmmm... Es sollte doch an sich ein leichtes sein die Sims-Add-On's für Spore kompatiebel zu machen und ihnen neue Namen zu geben..."



Haha geil, etwa gleicher Gedanke


----------



## DiZZY (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

"Verdammt! Wir hätten Blizzard kaufen sollen, als wie die Chance hatten... *d'oh!*"


----------



## marwin756 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

"Ob die sauer sind , weil ich die wegem dem Umsatzminus gefeuert habe ?
Mist,ich hätt meinen Porsche nicht auf dem Mitarbeiterparkplatz abstellen sollen...."


----------



## DonBarcal (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

"Ich denke, ich werde heute Abend mal wieder versuchen, die Weltherrschaft an mich zu reißen."


----------



## gamerschwein (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Buchführung bei EA:



> Eine Milliarde. Zwei Milliarden. Vier Milliarden. Halt da war was falsch?! Nochmal. Eine Milliarde. Drei Milliarden. Zwei Milliarden. Nein? Gut , nochmal. Eine Milliarde. Zwei Milliarden. Drei Milliarden. Sieben. Nicht? Na weils so schön war , nochmal. Eine Milliarde.....


----------



## Weird_Sheep (31. Oktober 2008)

"Hmm, wo wird wohl das Easteregg im EA Multikeygen sein?"


----------



## Yankee-F (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Mmmmhh mir fällt einfach keine neue Spieleserie ein!


----------



## DarkProjekt4Ever (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ob mir die entlassenen 600 Mitarbeiter böse sind?


----------



## Bonkic (31. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UTDARKCTF (31. Oktober 2008)

Mhmmm, was mache ich nur falsch ?
Jetzt spendiere ich den Leuten diesen tollen DRM Schutz , und
die meckern immer noch ......


----------



## Couldstone (31. Oktober 2008)

Mal wieder eine langweilige Vorstandsversammlung. Was es heute Nachmittag zu Essen gibt? Hoffentlich keinen Hummer mit Blattgold, da krieg ich immer Verstopfungen von.


----------



## KAEPS133 (31. Oktober 2008)

"Hm verdammt das Spore Add-on hat zu viel Inhalt .. da müssen wir noch irgendwas streichen!"


----------



## eX2tremiousU (31. Oktober 2008)

_MMZ (Mettbrötchen mit Zwiebeln)? Oder SMT (Salamibaguette mit Tomaten)? Als Chef eines global operierenden Unternehmens muss man sich wahrlich mit schwerwiegenden Fragen auseinandersetzen. Oder nehme ich doch lieber ein DRM (Dill-Rosmarin-Mürbchen)? _

Regards, eX!


----------



## Anthile (31. Oktober 2008)

"Vielleicht existieren wir alle gar nicht wirklich und sind nur ein Produkt des Spore-Editors"


----------



## Medith (31. Oktober 2008)

Mal ganz nebenbei , irgendiwe find ich das doch lustik wie sich EA als der Böse Puplisher etapliert hat, sieht man auch gut daran was die leute dem gern in den mund legen  
@ KAEPS133
@UTDARKCTF
@DarkProjekt4Ever 
^^


----------



## Pistolpaul (31. Oktober 2008)

"Ich frag mich ob Hühner Ponys fressen können."


----------



## DJSR (31. Oktober 2008)

"Hoffentlich treffe ich später in WOW die süsse Nachtelfin wieder... und hoffentlich findet keiner raus, dass ich Konkurrenzprodukte spiele... aber wird man ja zu gezwungen, wenn man sich jede Woche nen neuen PC leistet und dauernd die Aktivierungshotline anrufen muss. Wer lässt sich sowas nur einfallen..."


----------



## DarkMessiah145 (31. Oktober 2008)

600 Mitarbeiter.... hätte ich mehr entlassen sollen


----------



## X-Cage (31. Oktober 2008)

Ob ich ohne Kopierschutz die 600 Mitarbeiter trotzdem entlassen müßte?


----------



## FreePette (31. Oktober 2008)

Pistolpaul am 31.10.2008 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> "Ich frag mich ob Hühner Ponys fressen können."


"Schinken!"   
Wer sich jetzt fragt, was das soll sollte sich mal "Harry Potter und der geheime P****keller" angucken


----------



## olipilot (31. Oktober 2008)

"Der Typ in der ersten Reihe sieht aus, als wenn ich ihn bei Spore kreiert hätte."

Tolle Aktion übrigens - macht Spaß...


----------



## Spassbremse (31. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExeCuter (31. Oktober 2008)

"600 Mitarbeiter weniger... verdammt, da ist auch die süße weg, die mit den riesigen, prallen, wunderschönen... blonden Zöpfen" 

"Alles wegen DRM...
... meine Kunden sind verärgert
... meine Mitarbeiter schauen mir nicht mehr in die Augen
... und seit meine Frau "Spore" installierte, muss ich auf der Couch schlafen"

"Wenn ich jetzt Bingo rufe, schreien alle Bullshit... kommt das gut bei der Nachricht von Entlassungen?"

"Ich glaube, jetzt sehen die den Herpes nicht mehr."

"Komisch, wenn ich so schaue, verzeiht mir jeder... warum hat das bei dieser Nachricht nicht geklappt?"

"Juhu, sie schauen alle dahin, wo ich hinstarre. Jetzt kann ich endlich meinen Hosenlatz zumachen."

"Oooh, is mir schlecht... jetzt bloß nicht kotzen... nein... ablenken... schau der Reporterin in den Ausschnitt... ah, so ist es besser!"


----------



## killer36 (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich brauche jetzt mal langsam ne Freundin.Jedesmal nehmen wir die besten Models für unsere Games,aber keine von denen findet mich attraktiv.


----------



## FXK (31. Oktober 2008)

Man muss sich folgendes Vorstellen:
Vor ihm auf seinem PC,Vista mit folgender Fehlermeldung:
000000x0001010100010101001010222000xdata/666

Nun zur Sprechblase:
wtf?


----------



## guardiaNaDa (31. Oktober 2008)

Was hätte Columbo getan?!..


----------



## ferhat306 (31. Oktober 2008)

"Tja .. scheiße war´s.."


----------



## headless-cripple (31. Oktober 2008)

"Ich hasse meinen Job..."


----------



## amyra (31. Oktober 2008)

"In welchem Jahr ist nochmal meine Frau geboren?... Ich glaube, es war Fifa57 oder doch NBA54?"


----------



## Zubunapy (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

"..."

Mehr Denken erwarte ich von EA nicht


----------



## TrollGeier (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Und wieder einmal lässt unsere QUALITÄT  zu wünschen übrig.
Die Verkaufszahlen sind auch wieder miserabel was kann ich nur dagegen tun, aha ich weiß ein neues Spore addon Verööffentlichen : Dumm und Dämlich :
mfg
Trollgeier


----------



## JBevera (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeezat (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

"Mhhh diese Sekretärin, nicht von schlechten Eltern. Sollte sie vieleicht ma zum "Kaffee" einladen."


----------



## German_Ripper (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Mein Gott, haben wir denn nicht einen kreativen Mitarbeiter...


----------



## Figkregh (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

" Zeit für Plan B - das mit der Innovation kauft uns doch eh keiner mehr ab ..."


----------



## Meaunelt (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ob wohl auch noch die restlichen drei Finger in meinen Mund passen?


----------



## loener (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

"Hmmm, wie ich wohl nächstes Jahr unsere FIFA, NBA und Madden Titel nennen soll? Jedes Jahr wieder diese schwere Entscheidung! Ach, mein Job ist wahrhaftig nicht leicht. Soll ich mal per DRM die Käufer ausspionieren, um rauszufinden was die sich wünschen?"


----------



## Bonkic (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

"...wär ich doch bei cola und softeis geblieben...."


----------



## mytech (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Warum kriegen dies nicht gebacken die Anzahl der Addons zu erhöhen? Nicht meine Schuld das wir soviele entlassen mussten.


----------



## kaibastuck (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Sagen die doch so einfach zu mir ich dürfte mein Spore nicht öfter installieren.


----------



## lucdec (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Meaunelt am 31.10.2008 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob wohl auch noch die restlichen drei Finger in meinen Mund passen?



Hehe...


----------



## stawacz79 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

hätt ich nur auf meine mutter gehört und einen seriösen beruf erlernt....!!!!


----------



## HumanOfTheWeek (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

... ich glaub ich brauch nen Zahnstocher ...


----------



## der-jo (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muhaha


----------



## Coffi (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

http://img507.imageshack.us/my.php?image=johnriccitiellogedankenrd1.jpg


----------



## stawacz79 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

ich denke ich werd den hinterausgang nehmen,nich das mir die entlassenen mitarbeiter noch n kratzer in meinen neuen porsche machen.....


----------



## Gocklerli (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Was will der Reporter von mir Wissen? Tiberium? Nie gehört...


----------



## Calyptratus (31. Oktober 2008)

"Was soll ich heute abend bloß zocken? Meine Aktivierungen von Spore sind aufgebraucht und ich Depp habe alle Hotlinemitarbeiter entlassen - Shit!"


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (31. Oktober 2008)

"Vielleicht stimmt das, was die alle sagen,
wir sollten eine Innovation mal wagen!"


----------



## HELLSNIPER87 (31. Oktober 2008)

"Soll ich jetzt Dead Space für Deutschland schneiden lassen oder nicht? Verdammt, die USK macht einen verrückt!"


----------



## Gebbo08 (31. Oktober 2008)

"Kiss my hairy, yellow butt"


----------



## mariok (31. Oktober 2008)

Hab ich jetzt das Licht ausgeschaltet oder nicht?


----------



## nos1801 (31. Oktober 2008)

Mmh ... bei den Krauts verurteilt ein polnischer Kritiker die Medienwelt und will Veränderungen ... hier bei uns schreien sie bei den Wahlen auch alle "Change we need" ... so viele Veränderungen verwirren die Menschen doch nur ... hauptsache auf uns ist Verlass - wir werden auch weiterhin tolle add-ons zu unseren Top-Spielen auf den Markt schmeissen, eine Fortsetzung nach der anderen entwickeln bis die Zahlen nicht mehr aussprechbar sind (FIFA274905771883221) bis alles noch perfekter als jetzt schon ist  ... und ich werde auch weiterhin die Gehälter meiner entlassenen Mitarbeiter übernehmen ... geht doch nicht dass man das schöne Geld einfach so dem Unternehmen schenkt


----------



## AnimalM2404 (31. Oktober 2008)

Die Aktionäre behaupten wir könnten Geld sparen, wenn ich einmal auf meine Tantieme verzichte. Ts, da entlassen wir doch lieber 600 Mitarbeiter. Das kommt auf´s gleiche raus.


----------



## der-virus (31. Oktober 2008)

Was muss ich da machen?? Spore ist eindeutig zu schwer.


----------



## Bigman81 (31. Oktober 2008)

Mist... wenn das hier noch lange dauert muss ich mich schon wieder zwischen schlafen oder  WoW-zocken entscheiden...


----------



## MAX-the-Man (31. Oktober 2008)

"Mh, warum bin ich bei Gamern  bloß so unbeliebt?"


----------



## Knallbumm (31. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich jetzt meine Hörner aufsetz gucken wieder alle..


----------



## CryingTroll (31. Oktober 2008)

"Hmm.... ob der Typ der Sassa progammiert hat auch Internetplattformen für Gebrauchtespiele lahm legen kann? Ich glaube ich ruf da gleich mal direkt an."


----------



## david16 (31. Oktober 2008)

Hoffentlich gibt es nicht auch noch bei WoW keine Finanzkrise!?!


----------



## scalelll (31. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, wie kann ich meine Kunden dazu bringen, mir weiter jeden Mist abzukaufen? hmm, ich glaub ich muss da mal mit Bill reden....


----------



## dirkie71 (31. Oktober 2008)

Hmm...was die nur alle gegen DRM haben ?
Was zum Teufel ist eigentlich DRM ?


----------



## shuttlecock (31. Oktober 2008)

Wo gehen meine Finger wohl noch rein?


----------



## Bl4ckburn (31. Oktober 2008)

Vorschlag:

"Problemereignisname: BlueScreen
Betriebsystemversion: 6.0.6002.2.0.0.256.9
Gebietsschema-ID: 12032

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
BCCode: 1a
BCP1: 0000000000041770
BCP2: FFFFFA7000AA56F0
BCP3: 000000000000FF"


----------



## DivinusVictor (31. Oktober 2008)

".... 
fünfhundertsiebenundneunzig 
fünfhundertachtundneunzig
fünfhundertneunundneunzig
..."


----------



## Karsten007 (31. Oktober 2008)

Kriege ich meine heiße Seketärin noch Flachgelegt???


----------



## Ed3LweisS (31. Oktober 2008)

"Bier"


----------



## Lauei123 (31. Oktober 2008)

Ed3LweisS am 31.10.2008 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> "Bier"



XD  XD  XD 
geil
bei dem musste ich bis jetzt am meisten lachen^^


----------



## DivinusVictor (31. Oktober 2008)

Wie viele Vorschläge darf man eigentlich machen?


----------



## LeonderZweite (31. Oktober 2008)

"Hmm...so ein Mist, da muss ich nun wirklich 600 Mitarbeiter entlassen. Das ist hart.
...
Wer holt mir dann zukünftig meinen Kaffee und kann ich wenigstens die süße Sekretärin mit dem kurzen Rock behalten?! Ich bekomme Kopfschmerzen..."


----------



## p1andy (31. Oktober 2008)

So ein Mist jetzt hat sich mein Gebiss schon wieder gelockert...


----------



## Badner82 (31. Oktober 2008)

Hm Renature oder lieber doch Bruce-Willis Gedächtnis Frisur? *grübel*


----------



## p1andy (31. Oktober 2008)

Schon wieder so ein nerviger Reporter... hab doch nun schon alles 100mal erzählt. Und jetzt Fotografiert der mich auch noch.


----------



## p1andy (31. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich diese Reporterin gegenüber so anschau hab ich nur schmutzige Gedanken.Zum Glück gibts keine Sprechblasen wo jeder sehen würde was ich denke...ha,ha


----------



## p1andy (31. Oktober 2008)

Warum hat dieser Kerl im Spiegel diese Alberne Sprechblase neben sich.


----------



## p1andy (31. Oktober 2008)

Beamten-Mikado ha , dieses mal gewinne ich. Ich bewege mich als letzter und wenn es bis zu Feierabend dauert..


----------



## p1andy (31. Oktober 2008)

Und warum nochmal sollte ich nicht mehr am Daumen Lutschen... muß Mama nochmal fragen.


----------



## DonBarcal (31. Oktober 2008)

"Mal sehen, wie dieser Wettbewerb ausgeht. Dann verklage ich PCGames und kauf mir einen neuen Bentley."


----------



## p1andy (31. Oktober 2008)

Morgen ist gestern schon heute.Das ich da nicht schon früher drauf gekommen bin.


----------



## Meai (31. Oktober 2008)

"Oh mann, meine Spiele sind so langweilig wie mir grade."


----------



## jlmmy3xplode (31. Oktober 2008)

"Wenn ich mir die aktuellen Umsatzzahlen so ansehe kriegt Alarmstufe Rot 'ne ganz neue Bedeutung..."


----------



## p1andy (31. Oktober 2008)

Wenn die wüsten für was EA steht , wüsten die wo die 310 Millionen US-Dollar geblieben sind ha,ha . EA wie Eigen-Antei-entnahme


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (31. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Der DRMS-Server für EA Geistesblitz 2009 ist offline..."


----------



## geleckt (31. Oktober 2008)

Nun hab ich endlich eine Copy aussem Net und kann sie nicht spielen... Mist DRM


----------



## autumnSkies (31. Oktober 2008)

Ha cool... Gabs dieses User-Spiel nicht mal vor einiger Zeit im Heft? Kann auch Gamestar oder PC Player gewesen sein. Waren imemr lustige Sachen dabei. Eignet sich echt klasse für die Website. 

Also nur Lob! Ne Sprechblase fällt mir leider nicht ein..


----------



## Athrun (31. Oktober 2008)

Was ist nur aus den anspruchslosen Spielern geworden?


----------



## Zubunapy (31. Oktober 2008)

"Wieso gucken die mich alle so an? Die sind doch alle verrückt... die woll´n an mein Geld... ja, das is es... mein Geld... aber das kriegen die nie... ich hab es gut versteckt... was tippt der da?? ... was tippt der da blos... Hat der es herausgefunden?? ... Der weiß es... Mist, der weiß es!! Scheiße!!!"


----------



## spike00 (31. Oktober 2008)

War der jetzt feucht oder trocken? ^^


----------



## s1n88 (31. Oktober 2008)

"häää??? Bin ich jetzt schon drin oder was?!"


----------



## Bert2007 (31. Oktober 2008)

So ein Mist....ich wollt doch Spore zocken?!Wer zum teufel war das?Immer dieser Kopierschutz.Jetzt geht garnichts mehr!Wenn ich Die kriege,den sollte man das Handwerk legen....oh mein gott,das war ich ja!


----------



## Anthile (31. Oktober 2008)

"Die einen nennen es Entlassungen, wir nennen es _innovatives PvP_!"


----------



## Zubunapy (31. Oktober 2008)

Bert2007 am 31.10.2008 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Mist....ich wollt doch Spore zocken?!Wer zum teufel war das?Immer dieser Kopierschutz.Jetzt geht garnichts mehr!Wenn ich Die kriege,den sollte man das Handwerk legen....oh mein gott,das war ich ja!


Hui. Der 1000.te Spore- Comment. Wie kreativ...


----------



## CaineSG (1. November 2008)

Hmm, schmeckt irgendwie nach Hühnchen.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (1. November 2008)

Zicke zacke, Hühnerkacke


----------



## Unco (1. November 2008)

So ein Mist!  Wenn wir mit "Spore" nicht so eine absolute Kundenverarsche produziert hätten, hätte ich meine Schneidezähne vermutlich noch!


----------



## patsche (1. November 2008)

"Schlechte Umsatzzahlen.....was kann man dagegen nur unternehmen 'grübel' 'grübel'? 
Jetzt hab ich's! Wir schieben es einfach den pösen Raubkopierern in die Schuhe, wie sonst auch."


----------



## ghost5000 (1. November 2008)

"Den fast fertigen C&C Shooter finde ich irgendwie doof. Am besten wir lassen ihr einstämpfen.Wir erzählen dann einfach er hat unsere qualitätsansprüche nicht erfüllt."


----------



## Sublogics (1. November 2008)

"Mhhhh, im Büro sitzt meine nette Sekretärin und ich muss hier mit den Praktikanten über Bugs und Fehlerbeseitigung reden..."


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (1. November 2008)

Ok, dass darf ich nicht wieder vergessen:  Sprechen ist laut und DENKEN ist LEISE!


----------



## Worrel (1. November 2008)

"Hmm - kann ich meine Gedanken nicht irgendwie auch als Addon vermarkten  ...?"


----------



## Sphinx7 (1. November 2008)

"Welchen Auftrag geb ich dem Praktikanten als nächstes??? Mücken zählen, Kippen aufsammeln???"


----------



## LampeLois (1. November 2008)

verdammt, jetzt steht da schon iweder so ein scheiss reporter mit iéiner kamera!
o.k....ruhe bewahren und weglaufen......jetzt...nein doch nicht....jetzt......schon wieder nix....ok letzte chance..jetzt...verdammt zu spät, schnell zu plan b wie....behindern und dann weglaufen, mann bin ich gut..hau ihm einfach eine rein und lauf dan weg...verdammt der sieht stärker aus wie ich. Schnell plan c....SCOTTY?!?


----------



## ICE-EXTREME (1. November 2008)

"Ich bin doch der Boss, warum sitz ich da eigentlich auf Abreit? Ich werd ne runde WoW zocken gehen!"


----------



## cellesfb (1. November 2008)

"Rushen oder Towern, das ist hier die Frage"


----------



## Halmir (1. November 2008)

Oh ist das langweilig, egal irgendjemand wird es schon kaufen


----------



## franzpoldi (1. November 2008)

[Beitrag vom Nutzer gelöscht]


----------



## nikiburstr8x (1. November 2008)

"ist es kalt hier drin - oder bin ich das?"

Edit:


			
				Anthile am 31.10.2008 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> "Die einen nennen es Entlassungen, wir nennen es _innovatives PvP_!"


----------



## Sumpfling (1. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (1. November 2008)

"Hmm...Need for Speed 281, C&C 15: Kanes abermalige Rache, FIFA 2321, Sims 78...Ja, meine Insel im Pazifik ist mir sicher "


----------



## maci1702 (1. November 2008)

"Hmm....Fifa X...oder lieber Fifa Revo.... Nein....bevor ich mir über Fifa Gedanken mache, sollte ich mir lieber die Namen für die  12 Add-ons von Alarmstufe Rot ausdenken...und wie bringe ich der Community bei, dass ser Patch-Support eingestellt wird?"


----------



## NixBlick (1. November 2008)

Ich hab den Daumen am Gaumen *bumm bumm klatsch klatsch* den Daumen am Gaumen *bumm bumm klatsch klatsch* ...


----------



## spekedaja (1. November 2008)

Nächsten Monat kommt die Handschu erweiterung für die Sims , 2 Monate später kommt den das passende Schnee addon, und so gegen ende des Geschäftsjahres kommt das Leichbestatter Special, und dann wird es auch langsam zeit für "Sims Alien sie sind unter uns".


----------



## Zubunapy (1. November 2008)

NixBlick am 01.11.2008 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab den Daumen am Gaumen *bumm bumm klatsch klatsch* den Daumen am Gaumen *bumm bumm klatsch klatsch* ...


 

Geht aber noch besser:

"Ich hab einen Daumen an dem Gaumen
Der drückt dagegen, so wie zwanzig Pflaumen!
Ihr werdet staunen:
Daumen am Gaumen, Daumen am Gaumen"


----------



## Kukurun (1. November 2008)

"Wenn ich daheim bin, dann spiel ich wieder MEIN Spiel: Kommerz&Schotter: Die Rache des John Riccitiello...muhahaha"


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. November 2008)

"Hmm...mit den Spielern kann man ja tatsächlich alles machen und sie kaufen dennoch unsere Produkte. Erschreckend, wie doof die sind."


----------



## ful (1. November 2008)

Wird es Add-Ons für Sims 3 geben? ... Auf jeden Fall, wie sollen wir sonst unseren Umsatz sichern.


----------



## Moleny (1. November 2008)

Wenn die Spieler eines Tages herausfinden, dass wir gar keine neuen Spiele produzieren sondern nur einmal pro Jahr den Namen ändern, bin ich am Arsch.


----------



## knig9835 (1. November 2008)

Was labert der von Krise, ich mach doch keine Miese


----------



## LA-UNITED (1. November 2008)

Wie kriege ich Take Tow dazu mit uns ein bündnis einzugehen??? *grübel*


----------



## WiiKey (1. November 2008)

Ob das wirklich eine gute Idee war 310 Millionen $ in Uwe's *FIFA - The Movie* zu investieren?


----------



## Jamiderechte (1. November 2008)

Ich freu mich schon auf das Essen mit  McCain...


----------



## DeadBody666 (1. November 2008)

Ich entlasse alle Mitarbeiter und benenne Electronic Arts in "Einer Alleine" um! Das ist ne gute Idee!


----------



## D2AN-Tidus (1. November 2008)

hm...wer trägt heute die sänfte? . .


----------



## LA-UNITED (1. November 2008)

LA-UNITED am 01.11.2008 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kriege ich Take Two dazu mit uns ein bündnis einzugehen??? *grübel*


----------



## Nuclear-Warhead (1. November 2008)

"Ich will Unreal Tournament spieleeen!!!"


----------



## Arphys (1. November 2008)

Wenn Einstein schon in der Zeit zurückreisen und Hitler töten konnte, warum kann er nicht in die Gegenwart kommen und herausfinden, wie ich meine Kunden noch besser überwachen kann?


----------



## MasterOfShizzle (1. November 2008)

Warum musste mir meine Mutter heute unbedingt ein Brot mit Honig zum Frühstück schmieren? Und warum trägt der Mann davor ne nen Hut aus Alufolie aufm Kopf?


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. November 2008)

"Wie erkläre ich den Leuten in ein paar Jahren nur, dass sie Spore nicht mehr spielen können, weil wir die Aktivierungsserver herunterfahren? Ahh... Ich hab's, wir verkaufen ihnen einfach einen Patch - zum überteuerten Preis, versteht sich. Hach, bin ich nicht ein Genie?"


----------



## Schalkmund (1. November 2008)

Spieler sind wie Hämoriden ... immer schön bescheißen und ordentlich bluten lassen.


----------



## Zubunapy (1. November 2008)

D2AN-Tidus am 01.11.2008 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> hm...wer trägt heute die sänfte? . .



 Schöner Spruch!


----------



## bingoingo (1. November 2008)

Vielleicht lachen sie wenn ich pupse ....

und noch ein mieser...(ausserkonkurrenz)
warum liegt da eigentlich stroh?


----------



## ShotgunJimmy (1. November 2008)

Was 600 Mitarbeiter zu entlassen ist Wahnsinn? DAS IST EAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Leutnant-Boeller (1. November 2008)

Warum hab ich eigentlich keinen Assistenten, der für mich diese langweiligen Meetings übernimmt?... Ach so den hab ich ja auch entlassen.


----------



## AndyIII (1. November 2008)

"Hm.. Soll ich 400, 500 oder 600 Mitarbeiter entlassen?"


----------



## MrBigX (1. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. November 2008)

"Ob uns bald die ganze Welt gehört? Ob der Esel irgendwann "EA" anstatt "iah" macht, weil wir ihn auch aufgekauft haben?"


----------



## easy5 (1. November 2008)

"Verdammt, ich habe alle Online-Aktivierungen aufgebraucht"


----------



## svd (1. November 2008)

"999 Flaschen von Spielern in der Hand, 999 Flaschen von Spielern..."


----------



## Rag9000 (1. November 2008)

System am 31.10.2008 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




EA .... Was ist das????        ....  Kann man das essen?


----------



## Schalkmund (1. November 2008)

Tz tz tz da sag noch mal einer wir von EA wären runter gekommen ... die bei PCGames machen sogar Werbung für ESO.tv.


----------



## Yodiwan (1. November 2008)

"SECU"nde ich muss die "ROM" einlegen um endlich "ONLINE" wieder einmal "AKTI"v ein paar "VI(E)REN" zu verbreiten. "IST" nicht gerade leicht, bei der ganzen "ÜBERWACHUNG" die "DER" Staat gegen die Verbreitung illegaler "PROGRAMME"n "AUF RECHNERN" betreibt!


----------



## marko70 (1. November 2008)

Was war das noch ? - Die wollen Spielen gibt's doch gar nicht !


----------



## ZeroCool81LE (1. November 2008)

Hm was soll ich zu Weihnachten rausbringen? Ein Spiel was schon fertig ist und keinerlei Patches bedarf oder lieber endlich mal wieder ein Spiel was sein Geld auch wert ist?


----------



## Joker2u (1. November 2008)

"20 Add-Ons zu Sims 2 müssen wir vor Sims 3 noch verkaufen."


----------



## Chris-Freitag (1. November 2008)

"Es ist ein gutes Gefühl, alles richtig gemacht zu haben..."


----------



## FS90 (1. November 2008)

Hmmm... der Daumen hat auch schon mal deutlich besser geschmeckt.


----------



## maecky024 (1. November 2008)

"Trotz DRM kaufen die Kunden die Spiele, was können wir noch tun ..."


----------



## seec2002 (1. November 2008)

"Zwei mal drei macht vier, wiedewiedewid und drei macht neune, Ich mach' mir die Welt wiedewiede wie sie mir gefällt."


----------



## Anthile (1. November 2008)

"Was ist bloß aus mir geworden? Früher war ich der fünfte Ninja-Turtle und jetzt arbeite ich hier für EA."


----------



## Karsten007 (1. November 2008)

"Warum verkaufen sich meine Spiele blos so gut?"


----------



## pC-Gam3r-1 (1. November 2008)

"Hab ich auch wirklich den Herd ausgemacht?"


----------



## cagdas (1. November 2008)

Ob core design mich mit Lara Croft vekuppeln kann....?


----------



## X3niC (1. November 2008)

"Was heißt eigentlich die abkürzung EA?Enough ass?Emergency Ambulance?Scheisse das hat mir noch nie jmd gesagt."


----------



## Rektar2007 (1. November 2008)

Ich darf nicht zu grinsen anfangen. Komm reiß dich zusammen. Wenn die merken das ich einen Mod runtergeladen hab bei dem die Sims nicht mehr verpixelt werden wenn sie unter der Dusche stehen halten die mich noch für pervers. Ganz cool.


----------



## Rektar2007 (1. November 2008)

Einen hab ich noch^^:

Warum soll ich mich überhaupt noch anstrengen. Zu Weihnachten kauft uns sowieso Google.


----------



## zelli71 (1. November 2008)

Mist...der Zaubertrick mit dem verschwundenen Daumen wird gründlich danebengehen.


----------



## Facy87 (1. November 2008)

Mmmhh, Donuts!


----------



## Sprudelmax (1. November 2008)

X3niC am 01.11.2008 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> "Was heißt eigentlich die abkürzung EA?Enough ass?Emergency Ambulance?Scheisse das hat mir noch nie jmd gesagt."


Electronic Arts


----------



## lexx0049 (1. November 2008)

"Ist doch ungerecht, wieso macht der Mehdorn mit nur einer Zugsimulation soviel Kohle?"


----------



## spy303 (1. November 2008)

Wir müssen Deep Silver kaufen(Stalker Clear Sky)


----------



## Trademan (1. November 2008)

"Hmm schade das wir nicht Jade Raymond als Tanja bekommen haben"

oder 

"Ich wollte Schauspielerinen mit größeren Titten für Red Alert 3"


----------



## Grey--Fox (1. November 2008)

hmmm grafikfehler.....
ich seh runde kreise auf mich zu kommen ....


----------



## nacktmuell123 (1. November 2008)

Wie wäre es mit:
"Unsere Zielgruppe wird immer älter; ob ein Spore Add-On da helfen würde?
Vielleicht ein Alpecin Hair-Care Editor? Mit Einstellungen für Haarfülle und Glanz!?!"

Anmerkung: Ich möchte keinen beleidigen!!!


----------



## nacktmuell123 (1. November 2008)

Oder der hier:

"Wenn man keine Ideen hat, einfach mal NICHTS publishen."


----------



## Sele (1. November 2008)

"Vielleicht sollten wir diesen Epoc Brain Controller kaufen und so umbauen, dass sich die Leute nicht mehr beschweren wenn sie das neue "C&C Generals Reloaded" jeden Tag aktivieren müssen..."


----------



## Drexau (1. November 2008)

Keine freien Installationen mehr und die Hotline ist nicht erreichbar...
Damn!


----------



## RazorX (1. November 2008)

"hmmm.... was würde Chuck Norris jetzt wohl tun ?"


----------



## Robben89 (1. November 2008)

mhmm wie wieviel soll ich für nfs undercover auto´s bei store verlangen...2euro?50euro?


----------



## WarStorm (1. November 2008)

"Liegt der Deffer tot im Keller war der Rusher wieder schneller!"


----------



## huile (1. November 2008)

mhm - die Entwickler von Fifa 09 streiken mal wieder! Egal...schreiben wir halt auf die übrig gebliebenen 08-ter 
eben 09 drauf - hat bis jetzt immer geklappt!


----------



## Robben89 (1. November 2008)

man mein spruch: "wir achten jetzt auf qualität" hat wirklich die spassts dazu gebracht uns wieder dumm zuglauben wie immer...ich bin voll raffiniert weil ich es will.

oder



immer mehr Gamer unserer Generation werden enttäuscht von mir, weil sie es wollen, indem sie unser müll kaufen....deshalb kann das ruhig so weiter gehen !!!!!!!!!die wollen es  und das kriegen sie auch, nicht ich....sind alle Hängengeblieben an uns,aja gut weil sie es wollen.


----------



## huile (1. November 2008)

wir könnten eigentlich mal ein remake zu Fifa machen


----------



## huile (1. November 2008)

kuranyi ist nicht mehr in der Nationalmannschaft?! Gleich mal ein Fifa EM addon rausbringen


----------



## huile (1. November 2008)

wir könnten doch eigentlich zu den Far Cry Film ein Spiel machen


----------



## eqinoxx (1. November 2008)

Warum schaue ich immer genauso blöd drein wie Angela Merkel ?

http://blog.micha-im-netz.de/wp-content/merkelandertaler.jpg


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (1. November 2008)

Auf Bild klicken:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizzla (1. November 2008)

Er denkt sich: "Vielleicht war der Deal mit dem Herrn Securom doch nicht so gut..."


----------



## Talac (2. November 2008)

Er denkt: Wir konzentrieren uns auf die Kopierschutzkomprimierung um noch mehr Möbel in die Sims addons zu bekommen, außerdem müssen wir so schnell es geht die Beta Phase von Fifa 2025 abschließen.

^^


----------



## GTStar (2. November 2008)

Shizzla am 01.11.2008 23:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Er denkt sich: "Vielleicht war der Deal mit dem Herrn Securom doch nicht so gut..."


AE...EA...AE...EA...? Hoffentlich fällt mir das bis zum Vortrag wieder ein...


----------



## Kavador (2. November 2008)

"Auch wenn wir nicht drauf gekommen sind, koennte ich Lara stundenlang zuschauen ....."

(Natuerlich weiss jeder Gamer, dass Mrs. Croft gemeint ist .... (raeusper ... *vorraussetz*))


----------



## SCUX (2. November 2008)

_"Mmh mal schauen ob jemand den Qualitätsverlust beim Spiel bemerkt hat den wir beschlossen haben um unseren Jahresbonus finanzieren zu können"_


----------



## Varcas (2. November 2008)

Er denkt sich "Verdammt !!! Hoffentlich hat niemand gesehen das ich die Toilette verstopft habe"


----------



## Theboy (2. November 2008)

System am 31.10.2008 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.





"Ob ich doch mal bei den Spielen auf Qualität setzen sollte??? "


----------



## SoSchautsAus (2. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sumpfling (2. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meutec (2. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (2. November 2008)

Sumpfling am 02.11.2008 03:55 schrieb:
			
		

> [i love Boesor]


fanboi


----------



## franzpoldi (2. November 2008)

[Beitrag vom Nutzer gelöscht]


----------



## Lacrima666 (2. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


By nestkaffee


----------



## Lacrima666 (2. November 2008)

neuer Versuch *schäm und duck* 

--> http://img151.imageshack.us/my.php?image=johnriccitiellogedankenmg1.gif


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (2. November 2008)

Auf das Bild bitte klicken:


			
				Sumpfling am 02.11.2008 03:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOL!!!   Ok, der Sieger steht fest!


----------



## Mashine (2. November 2008)

Wer einen Fehler gemacht hat und ihn korrigiert, begeht einen zweiten.


----------



## ecHo22222 (2. November 2008)

"Wenn man Wurst isst, riecht man nach Wurst"


----------



## Dumbi (2. November 2008)

huile am 01.11.2008 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> wir könnten eigentlich mal ein remake zu Fifa machen





			
				huile am 01.11.2008 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> wir könnten doch eigentlich zu den Far Cry Film ein Spiel machen


Endlich mal was lustiges, kurz und knapp!


----------



## Boesor (2. November 2008)

nikiburstr8x am 02.11.2008 08:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Sumpfling am 02.11.2008 03:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm, seine Fans kann man sich nicht aussuchen, aber eine Würdigung von Sumpfling? Was kommt als nächstes? Ein Loblied von George W Bush auf mich.


----------



## DeadBody666 (2. November 2008)

"Wer zum Teufel ist dieser LAN? Und warum macht der soviele Partys?"


----------



## Zubunapy (2. November 2008)

Boesor am 02.11.2008 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 02.11.2008 08:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube nicht, dass das eine Würdigung war. Wer möchte schon vom EA-Chef geliebt werden


----------



## Boesor (2. November 2008)

Zubunapy am 02.11.2008 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 02.11.2008 13:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich geh zu seinen gunsten einfach mal davon aus, denn sonst war es ja ne Beleidigung. Wer aber ne Strafakte wie Sumpfling hat wird doch keine anderen User beleidigen, das wäre wohl ein Ausdruck mangelnder Intelligenz und das will ich ihm nun wirklich nicht unterstellen. 

Egal, so oder so, was John und ich in unser Freizeit machen geht keinen was an.


----------



## Macterion (2. November 2008)

"hmmm ich glaube wir sind im Vorteil gegenüber Starcraft 2! Die haben nicht solche abgefahrene Chinesische Schuldmädchen im Spiel!"


----------



## Bonkic (2. November 2008)

"warum ich auf dem foto so verdammt nachdenklich dreinschauen muss, wollen mir die jungs von der pcgames partout nicht verraten- komisch."


----------



## Stephan14 (2. November 2008)

"Hoffentlich kommen die Fans auch beim nächsten Will-Wright-Spiel erst nachdem sie das Spiel gekauft 
haben drauf, wie scheiße das Spiel ist"


----------



## baktakor (2. November 2008)

Seht Ihr, so soll das Titelbild von 'Sims 2 - Nachdenkpause Accessoires' aussehen!


----------



## Stephan14 (2. November 2008)

"Schon Babys wissen was am Besten schmeckt - der Daumen"


----------



## gothicer2005 (2. November 2008)

Mist mein Todesblick zeigt keine Wirkung! Mhh jetzt aus dem Fenster springen oder doch eher Tot stellen?


----------



## Stephan14 (2. November 2008)

"Hmm... Welches Spielprinzip klauen wir heute?"


----------



## computergott (2. November 2008)

Wiso starren mich die Brüste von der einen da an .


----------



## stawacz79 (2. November 2008)

hmm warum haben wir denn eigentlich umsatz einbußen,,lieg es an den immergleichen add-ons zu unseren spielen oder is es vieleicht doch nich richtig auf diesen kopierschutz zu setzen,,,,fragen über fragen....ich sollte erstmal was essen denk ich....


----------



## Atlan666 (2. November 2008)

Hat diese  kleine %&!!% Moderatorenschlampe gerade meinen Alarmstufe Rot 3 Account gebannt ?


----------



## gruenerollum (2. November 2008)

Hier 5 Vorschläge von mir:

1) Sollten wir Westwood wiederbeleben ?

2) Ob wir das nächste Mal den Kopierschutz einfach weglassen ?

3) Mit SecuRom sind wir bei den Fans ja auf mehr Gegner gestoßen, als es in AR3 Einheiten gibt

4) Liegt das an der Finanzkrise, das bei unseren (mit SecuRom-versehenen) Games der Absatz einbricht ?

5) Wie sollten wir uns bei der derzeitigen Finanzkrise bloß den nächsten noch fieseren Kopierschutz leisten können ?


----------



## cyress (2. November 2008)

Was will der vom Kartellamt schon wieder......Bugs sind doch was gutes......lässt sich auf dauer geld verdienen...


----------



## gruenerollum (2. November 2008)

und hier noch n paar:

6) Wo bleiben nur die Spielewertungen der PCGames von über 95% für unsere Spiele ?

7) Ob UBISOFT zur Zeit wohl genauso wenig Spiele (mit SecuRom) verkauft wie wir ?

 Ob wir wohl unser nächstes/letztes "Alarmstufe Rot 4ever" nennen müssen ?

9) Wo hab ich nur die CD mit der SecuROmUninstall.exe hingelegt ?

10) Warum nur hat meine Frau nicht soviel "Holz vor der Hütten", wie Tanya ? *grübel*


----------



## stawacz79 (2. November 2008)

seit wir diesen kopierschutz benutzen sind wir in aller munde,ne bessere werbung gibts garnich....


----------



## DaRobertus (2. November 2008)

Hmm, am Finger war ja noch ein bisschen Gulasch den mir Mama gemacht hat, lecker.


----------



## STF (2. November 2008)

"Hmm, da hat sich die Cashcow doch glatt ihr Euter entzündet... Egal, dann wird halt die nächste zum Markt getrieben, *jetzt stell dich nicht so an Elsa* "


----------



## margoyle (2. November 2008)

"need for speed - most underground!" ... nee... "super wanted!" .... hmm... "super-duper wanted?" 
auch nich....
mann, langsam fällt mir echt nix mehr neues ein....


----------



## p1andy (2. November 2008)

Wenn ich einen Schlumpf würge, welche Farbe bekommt er dann ?


----------



## Robben89 (2. November 2008)

ich bin der liebste und beste mensch..aber sobald ich merk es geht um die Moneten, dann hört der spaß auf.....und produzieren Add-onns dann am laufenden band


----------



## MandaloreMick (2. November 2008)

Die Übernahme von Take 2 ist zwar geplatzt, aber wenigstens kann ich meinen Poppel weiter schnippen als Levy.


----------



## jkiemer (2. November 2008)

Wie können die zwei Wodka-Bull gestern 60 Dollar gekostet haben?


----------



## Daimon-Port (2. November 2008)

daumen nuckeln is cool 

oder

Ob ich so als "Der Denker" drurchgehe ??


----------



## Yevaud (2. November 2008)

Vorschlag 1:
"Wie die wohl reagieren, wenn ich ankündige, dass der neue Kopierschutz mit einer Aktivierung und 24 Stunden Online-Überwachung des Rechners so teuer ist, dass wir die Spielepreise verdoppeln müssen?"

Vorschlag 2:
"..."


----------



## MinDHacKeR (2. November 2008)

Gibt es in einer Tee-Farbik Kaffeepausen?!


----------



## Arkadier (2. November 2008)

Kopierschutz hin, Kopierschutz her, da kann ich ja gleich als Daniel Caig auftreten im nächsten Bond Film "Burn or die"... das merken die nie.


----------



## Skorpio-AAO (2. November 2008)

Was zur Hölle mache ich hier eigentlich????


----------



## Skorpio-AAO (2. November 2008)

Kleinhirn an Großhirn: AUFWACHEN!!!!!!!


----------



## BlunzVonSepp (3. November 2008)

"Was meinte der Typ vorhin mit "Die Idee könnte von meinen Kreaturen der 1. Evolutionsphase stammen"???"


----------



## Provyder (3. November 2008)

p1andy am 02.11.2008 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich einen Schlumpf würge, welche Farbe bekommt er dann ?



Mein Favorit... obwohl ich das gleiche Bild in der Sprechblase auch noch gut finde   

Generell finde ich kurze Sätze besser als lange...

"Wer hat mir die Schuhe zusammengebunden?"


----------



## tk4ger (3. November 2008)

Wenn ich du wär, wär ich lieber ich.


----------



## tk4ger (3. November 2008)

I can´t cook. Who cares?


----------



## noxious (3. November 2008)

Wieso versuchen die Leute hier nur alle meine Gedanken zu lesen?


----------



## babajager (3. November 2008)

FIFA 2010/11/12=$


----------



## bettysven (3. November 2008)

Hätte ichs gewußt das die Leser mir meine gedanken vorschreiben dann hätt ich andere Spiele entwickelt


----------



## WhisperingBlades (3. November 2008)

... einatmen, ausatmen, einatmen, ausatmen, einatmen ...


----------



## nea (3. November 2008)

How do I make more money... hmm...


----------



## gh0st00 (3. November 2008)

"hmm.. Wie wäre es mit dead alert? strategic dismemberment.. mit humor!!"

"why does it hurt when i pee?"

"welcher idiot macht da gerade ein bild von mir?"

"panzer-delphine? nein ehrlich leute, ich sollte zu blizzard gehen"

"haben wir eigentlich noch die lizenz für duke nukem forever?"

"mein level 70 paladin rockt.. ich muss zurück in WoW!!!"

"gefällt es euch? akutes desinteresse, habe ich heute vorm spiegel geübt."

"diese geste signalisiert, dass ich nachdenke"

" "

der letzte vorschlag ist einfach leere.. manches mal überlegt man ja 2 mal, ob die firmenleitung von EA wirklich mal nachdenkt


----------



## melcu (3. November 2008)

Welche Erweiterung macht mich wohl noch reicher:

Command & Conquer - Alarmstufe Rot 3: "Vier Jahreszeiten"
oder
Command & Conquer - Alarmstufe Rot 3: "IKEA ® Home-Accessoires"


----------



## Nixtot (3. November 2008)

oh Nein ! Jetzt frisst das Laufwerk schon wieder meine OriginalDVD nicht.


----------



## sorportium (3. November 2008)

Wie schaffen wir es für Dead Space eine USK 12 zu bekommen.....ein Paar Sezenen raus, dann müsste es doch gehen...


----------



## DeadBody666 (3. November 2008)

"Ob meine Scheiße wohl im Dunkeln leuchtet?"


----------



## tadL (3. November 2008)

"wie ich mit scheiße dank den unmengn von Jammerlappen stink reich geworden bin"


----------



## Joeran (3. November 2008)

Nur EA-Games? Ich will EA-Flugzeuge, EA-Schiffe, EA-Städte, EA-Raumschiffe und Yeah! EA-Planeten!


----------



## masterseitz (3. November 2008)

hmmm das minderwertige Command+Conquer Tiberium ist aus dem Programm, ...... zum Glück haben wir noch
das hochwertige Sims2 Weihnachtsbaum Add On und die Sims2 Osterhasen Erweiterung......


----------



## gyrosp (3. November 2008)

Ist es so kalt hier drin oder bin ich das?


----------



## Liar (3. November 2008)

"Was macht die Sprechblase da neben mir?"


----------



## morfois (3. November 2008)

"If i had a real Tesla-Tank, I could rule the world and sell every single one of our buggy games for one billion dollars each! Muahahaha! Shit, I hope i didn't say this loud!"


----------



## maribor (3. November 2008)

Zum Glück dreh ich bald Ocean' s Fourteen


----------



## Kruzefix1 (3. November 2008)

Ob jemand merkt das ich kein Plan hab?


----------



## c5phico (3. November 2008)

"Was spiele ich nur... Pro Evolution Soccer oder doch Grand Theft Auto???"


----------



## D2AN-Tidus (3. November 2008)

und ich dachte pattex wäre so ein neues aftershave *cry*


----------



## LeonderZweite (3. November 2008)

"Jetzt nur nichts anmerken lassen, dann kommt keiner drauf, dass ich den Pups gelassen habe."


----------



## chbdiablo (3. November 2008)

"Wenn ich doch auch nur so 'nen Hintern hätte..."


----------



## Luettzifer (3. November 2008)

hm.... die neue version gleicht irgendwie der alten, nur die Grafik ist besser bei "Konferenz 2008"


----------



## hannes3120 (3. November 2008)

Gelöscht


----------



## Microwave (3. November 2008)

"Mein Daumen schmeckt irgendwie komisch"

"Oh verdammt jetzt hab ich mir schon wieder nicht die Zähne geputzt..."

" Was wollen die ganzen Obdachlosen von mir?"

"All work and no play make John a dull boy. All work and no play make John a dull boy.
All work and no play make John a dull boy. All work and no play make John a dull boy. All work and no play make John a dull boy. All work and no play make Joh..."

"Piep Piep Piep. Kein Anschluss unter dieser Nummer. Piep Piep Piep.."

"Wenn die nur wüssten das ich gerade ein Rüschenunterhöschen trage. Gnihihihhihi"


----------



## Tellion (3. November 2008)

Westwood...was war nochmal deren Rezept?


----------



## stawacz79 (3. November 2008)

gott wie lange muss ich deren dämliche fragen noch ertragen,securom bleibt,basta


----------



## Towerman6789 (3. November 2008)

Chuck Norris hat 2 Mal bis Unendlich gezählt. Das probier ich jetzt auch ^^.


----------



## stawacz79 (3. November 2008)

mal sehn ob ich so dumm gucken kann das alle tot umfallen......


----------



## Microwave (3. November 2008)

ah einen hab ich noch!

"42!"


----------



## stawacz79 (3. November 2008)

irgendwie muss das doch klappen mit der weltherrschaft....


----------



## Zubunapy (3. November 2008)

"bssssssssssssss..."


----------



## stawacz79 (3. November 2008)

vieleicht sollt ich in die politik gehn und als präsident kandidieren,,dann is die weltherschaft nahe....muhhaaa


----------



## stawacz79 (3. November 2008)

ich glaub ich hätt den burrito heut mittag nich essen sollen.......
mist zu spät,hoffentlich riecht das jetzt niemand....


----------



## stawacz79 (3. November 2008)

sollt ich mir vieleicht doch die haare tönen,,,


----------



## matthiasluedke (3. November 2008)

Wenn nicht bald was spannendes in diesem Meeting passiert muss ich mal wieder die Polka tanzen!


----------



## stawacz79 (3. November 2008)

sein,oder nicht sein,das is hier die frage....


----------



## stawacz79 (3. November 2008)

gott noch ein wort von diesem blöden reporter und ich beiß ihm den kopf ab


----------



## stawacz79 (3. November 2008)

und nächsten monat reiten wir dann in polen ein.....


----------



## Problemhaber (3. November 2008)

"hmmmmmmmmm..."


----------



## Problemhaber (3. November 2008)

"mhhhhhhhh, pistol whip."


----------



## stawacz79 (3. November 2008)

dank unseres kopierschutz sind wir fast so beliebt wie die deutschen


----------



## Atropa (3. November 2008)

Was mache ich hier eigentlich bei diesem Gewinnspiel ?


----------



## Problemhaber (3. November 2008)

"Sailarmoon, du kannst es tun...da muss sich doch was hochwertig versoften lassen!" *ironie ende*


----------



## Problemhaber (3. November 2008)

stawacz79 am 03.11.2008 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> dank unseres kopierschutz sind wir fast so beliebt wie die deutschen


----------



## Problemhaber (3. November 2008)

"mhhhhhh, fingers."


----------



## NetherWard (3. November 2008)

Nur noch nen paar Minuten. Dann is das Shoppen mit meiner Frau gestrichen!


----------



## Problemhaber (3. November 2008)

"Stupid contest, stupid PCGames; Flanders, screw you!"


----------



## Problemhaber (3. November 2008)

"Spore ist ein Reinfall, hätte ich PCGames doch mehr zahlen sollen..."


----------



## DivinusVictor (3. November 2008)

"Warum erinnert mich der Geruch an Special Officer Doofy?"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRN8tAV-Dd4


----------



## stawacz79 (3. November 2008)

mir is so komisch am hacken ich glaube ich muss kacken es liegt was in der luft......


----------



## stawacz79 (3. November 2008)

mein Name ist Bond,James Bond.....


----------



## Problemhaber (3. November 2008)

"Hehehe, ihr ahnt alle nichts!"


----------



## DivinusVictor (3. November 2008)

"Der Kopf tut weh,
die Füße stinken
Höchste Zeit
ein Bier zu trinken..."


----------



## stawacz79 (3. November 2008)

irgendwie klingt mein name seltsam,ob meine mutter mal was mit nem italiener hatte?und ob pappa davon weiß?


----------



## DivinusVictor (3. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Wine is fine but whiskey is quicker"


----------



## Problemhaber (3. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Heute back ich, morgen brau ich,
übermorgen mach ich der Sekretärin ein Kind;
ach, wie gut ist dass niemand weiß,
dass ich Rumpelstilzchen heiß!"


----------



## stawacz79 (3. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Problemhaber am 03.11.2008 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> "Heute back ich, morgen brau ich,
> übermorgen mach ich der Sekretärin ein Kind;
> ach, wie gut ist dass niemand weiß,
> dass ich Rumpelstilzchen heiß!"




  auch gut


----------



## Problemhaber (3. November 2008)

*AW:*

"BEEEEEOWUUUUUULF!!!"


----------



## Skorpio-AAO (3. November 2008)

*AW:*

Zur Mitte, zur Titte zum Sack Sack Sack!


----------



## Problemhaber (3. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Stupid EA! Why I'm not allowed to invest the money in grease?"


----------



## Dimebag (3. November 2008)

*Wenn mich jemand in dieser Pose fotografiert, werde ich bestimmt wieder mit peinlichen Denkblasen in PCG abgedruckt*


----------



## Problemhaber (3. November 2008)

"Der Umsatz sinkt drastisch. Wie soll ich denn jetzt noch meine Zweit - und Dritt - Familie ernähren?"


----------



## McDrake (4. November 2008)

"Hmm... warum schweben da drei weisse Blasen vor mir"


----------



## Skade (4. November 2008)

"Spore - der Film. Das wär was. Und im Spiel dann die Movie-Phase einbauen..."


----------



## LhJ (4. November 2008)

Booored... I wanna go home, playing the Mirrors Edge Demo, damn EA, when the hell are they going to finish it for PC? .... Oh wait...


----------



## flo54321 (4. November 2008)

Bald noch ein Balg zu füttern...

Fuck!


----------



## Pornholio19 (4. November 2008)

ob ich den Herd heute ausgemacht habe???


----------



## McDrake (4. November 2008)

flo54321 am 04.11.2008 08:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Bald noch ein Balg zu füttern...
> 
> Fuck!


Muahahahaha


----------



## Luettzifer (4. November 2008)

...wenn sich deine schulter bewegt, dann seh ich das.


----------



## jogaar (4. November 2008)

Ein Umsatzminus von 310 Millionen US-Dollar? Das liegt bestimmt an diesen Raubkopierern! Wir sollten die möglichen Aktivierungen von Alarmstufe Rot 3 noch weiter reduzieren, um so mehr Käufer zu gewinnen!


----------



## Zubunapy (4. November 2008)

[ihr kennt doch bestimmt Mel Brooks verrückte Geschichte der Menschheit]

"Mal sehen, wer bleiben darf... Ich werde heute da drüben anfangen:
Ja, nein nein nein nein nein nein ja, nein nein nein nein nein nein ja, nein nein nein nein nein nein nein nein nein nein nein nein... Moment mal. Jaaaaa"


----------



## Skorpio-AAO (4. November 2008)

Wer zuckt verliert


----------



## Skorpio-AAO (4. November 2008)

Also, entweda redeste jetz´ wie´n richtiga Ork, oda wir reiß´n dir da Beinä auz!


----------



## margoyle (4. November 2008)

...wär ich doch nur friseur geworden...


----------



## Paddock84 (4. November 2008)

Ein Sparstrumpf wäre doch besser gewesen als Anlagen bei Lehman Brothers! Verflixt!


----------



## Seemannsgarn (4. November 2008)

Manoooo, ich will auch ne Werkstattrechnung!!


----------



## stawacz79 (4. November 2008)

Porsche oder Ferrari,oder vieleicht doch n Bentley....


----------



## stawacz79 (4. November 2008)

Wenn ich mich jetzt oute,bringt mir das bestimmt ein paar Sympathiepunkte.Ok ich machs.Ich bin dumm und das is auch gut so


----------



## ageibert (4. November 2008)

"Hoffentlich kommt nach dieser Weltraumphase noch irgendwas interessantes"


----------



## stawacz79 (4. November 2008)

vieleicht sollte ich mir auch n Fußballverein gönnen wie der Herr Hopp oder Roman,ja genau und dann mit Osnabrück in die Championsleague,das wärs doch


----------



## gimli3000 (4. November 2008)

Jetzt ´n Cheeseburger...


----------



## bsekranker (4. November 2008)

Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkMessiah145 (4. November 2008)

Laaaaaannnngweiiiiillliiiiiggg!! Ich check nicht was der da sagt, aber ich mach so als würde ich ihm zuhören


----------



## penitenttangent (4. November 2008)

Oops,
beim letzten Furz is was mitgegangen.
Jetzt ja nichts anmerken lassen!


----------



## gamerschwein (4. November 2008)

Waahg?! Zefix!


----------



## MandaloreMick (4. November 2008)

System am 31.10.2008 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Wasn das für eine dämliche Erfindung? Eine "Internetsuchmaschine" und die dann auch noch "Google" benennen???


----------



## stawacz79 (4. November 2008)

Hoffentlich ergehts mir nich genau so wie den 600 Mitarbeitern,wenn Disney uns erstmal geschluckt hatt....


----------



## MandaloreMick (4. November 2008)

System am 31.10.2008 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



- Ob ich wohl die ganze Hand in den Mund bekomme...


----------



## McDrake (4. November 2008)

_To do-Liste
- Goofy-Krawatte zulegen
- ...._


----------



## stawacz79 (4. November 2008)

hol mir mal ne Flasche Bier sonst Streik ich hier....


----------



## Problemhaber (4. November 2008)

"Meeeeeega"


----------



## Problemhaber (4. November 2008)

"Da tanzt ein Biberbutzemann..."


----------



## Problemhaber (4. November 2008)

"It's raining games by EAAA, it's raining games..."


----------



## Problemhaber (4. November 2008)

"Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente..."


----------



## Problemhaber (4. November 2008)

Was los stawacz, Künstlerpause?^^


----------



## stawacz79 (4. November 2008)

Problemhaber am 04.11.2008 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Was los stawacz, Künstlerpause?^^




ich überleg noch....


----------



## stawacz79 (4. November 2008)

Heute Securom und morgen die ganze Welt ... muuhhhaaa


----------



## stawacz79 (4. November 2008)

Hoffentlich kriegen die jetzt nich noch raus das wir das mit dem elften September waren....


----------



## noxious (4. November 2008)

bsekranker am 04.11.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte:


Oooohhhhhh


----------



## Problemhaber (4. November 2008)

stawacz79 am 04.11.2008 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute Securom und morgen die ganze Welt ... muuhhhaaa



Das Überlegen hat sich gelohnt


----------



## stawacz79 (4. November 2008)

Problemhaber am 04.11.2008 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 04.11.2008 18:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Microwave (4. November 2008)

"Microsoft verdient ja verdammt viel Kohle mit diesem 'Windows'.
Verflucht wir brauchen auch sowas!"


----------



## Atropa (4. November 2008)

bsekranker am 04.11.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte:
> 
> *bild*



ROFL

Da hat sich wohl einer von Homer inspirieren lassen.  

*@stawacz79 und Problemhaber: Bitte reduziert mal langsam eure Vorschläge, es sollen doch auch noch andere eine Möglichkeit haben, an diesem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen ohne das ihr Vorschlag zwischen euren zig Posts verschluckt wird. 
Dazu kommt noch, dass eure Chance dadurch ganz bestimmt nicht steigt, denn ihr kennt ja sicher den Spruch "Qualität statt Quantität". *


----------



## stawacz79 (4. November 2008)

oh mann ich glaub ich sauf mir heute richtig einen an...


----------



## stawacz79 (4. November 2008)

und waruuum,nur für den Kick für den Augenblick....


----------



## stawacz79 (4. November 2008)

Atropa am 04.11.2008 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 04.11.2008 15:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jo ok ich halt mich jetzt zurück...... 

obwohl ich sagen muss das ich schon weit schlechtere als meine gelesen habe.....


----------



## stawacz79 (4. November 2008)

eine frage hätt ich noch,,wann wird denn das hier ausgewertet?????


----------



## Anthile (4. November 2008)

stawacz79 am 04.11.2008 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> eine frage hätt ich noch,,wann wird denn das hier ausgewertet?????




Vermutlich ist nächsten Freitag wieder Einsendeschluss und am Montag wird dann der Gewinner bekannt gegeben.
Im Übrigen kann man eigene Posts auch editieren. Wegen der Übersicht und so.


----------



## kaibastuck (4. November 2008)

Nun komm schon Gehirn: Du magst mich nicht und ich mag Dich nicht. Aber da müssen wir jetzt leider durch. Danach werde ich Dich auch wieder kräftig mit Bier ersäufen.


----------



## Italyboy (4. November 2008)

Sooo, FIFA wurde ja dieses Jahr verbessert, für wann setze ich das nächste Update an? 2015 müsste reichen.


----------



## Problemhaber (4. November 2008)

stawacz79 am 04.11.2008 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 04.11.2008 19:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wir zwei lassen größtenteils schon ziemlich Müll ab, aber teilweise sind fantastische Ergüsse dabei 
Ich halt mich dann (bis freitag jedenfalls  ) auch mal zurück ^^


----------



## stawacz79 (4. November 2008)

Problemhaber am 04.11.2008 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 04.11.2008 19:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rencarl (4. November 2008)

Hmm, Fifa 2010 ist doch ein kreativer Titel. Ich bin genial!


----------



## tk4ger (5. November 2008)

"Ich bin eine Genie! Aber niemand bemerkts......."


"Lieber reich und gesund als arm und krank"


----------



## petewolf (5. November 2008)

"Ich will hier raus! Bei meinen Sims gibts heut Black Jack &Nutten."


----------



## Dyson (5. November 2008)

"Warum schmeckt meine Hand nach Käse?"


----------



## PassitheRock (5. November 2008)

"Support....Support....irgendwie kommt mir das Wort bekannt vor.......moment gleich hab ich es......."


----------



## hawkytonk (5. November 2008)

"Und wieder so ne langweilige Konferenz. Ich würde jetzt viel lieber mit meinen EA-Puppen spielen. ... Wo bleibt nur der Sim's mit meinem Apfelkuchen?


----------



## smooth1980 (5. November 2008)

" Was machen wir nur immer falsch ? Kann den Fehler einfach nicht finden. "


----------



## Odin333 (5. November 2008)

"Soll ich nun meinen Finger aus dem Arsch nehmen oder .....?"


----------



## petewolf (5. November 2008)

" ...sney, disney, disney. hmm da klingelt was. disney, disney, disn.."


----------



## dnature (5. November 2008)

Blubb Blubb Blubb , die Fische feiern Fete !...


----------



## olipilot (5. November 2008)

Ich wär so gern Obama.


----------



## The_Butcher (5. November 2008)

"Wie wohl Petra Mauröder bloß nackt aussieht..."


----------



## Joker2u (5. November 2008)

"Denk an was asexuelles, denk an was asexuelles..."


----------



## Yodiwan (5. November 2008)

Hmm, zieh ich heute das Rosa ne an oder das kleine Schwarze? - Ach, ich geh einfach nackt!


----------



## Alpha2k (5. November 2008)

"Nein, wir stellen den Support für Crysis nicht ein!!!"


----------



## S1MpLe (5. November 2008)

Auch du mein Sohn Digitus Rightus Managementus?


----------



## Sysiler (5. November 2008)

Was schreib ich bloss in diese verdammte Sprechblase?


----------



## Badner82 (5. November 2008)

"I sense a soul in search of answers..."


----------



## hauih (5. November 2008)

Zum Glück sind unsere Spiele nicht so langweilig wie ich


----------



## Badner82 (5. November 2008)

"Hängt mich wieder hoch, ich bin nicht Brian!"


----------



## unclesam (5. November 2008)

"I have a dream..."


----------



## Yodiwan (5. November 2008)

Wo hab ich nur meine Handschellen hingeräumt? Naja, Bill wirds schon wissen.


----------



## Schneelocke (5. November 2008)

Wo ist mein Hirn...verdammtes DRM, ich habs doch nur zweimal benutzt!


----------



## mytech (5. November 2008)

Wer kommt auf die Schnapsidee unser Spiel zu verschenken.


----------



## melcu (5. November 2008)

Hätt' ich mal lieber Nintendo-Aktien gekauft, anstatt 1,04 Millionen in den Sand zu setzen!


----------



## Sarty (5. November 2008)

Benutzerfreundliche Spiele? 
hmm,... das klingt aber gewagt.


----------



## DeadBody666 (5. November 2008)

"Meine Sekretärin schmeckt heute wieder richtig gut da unten! Ob Sie da wohl auch gut riecht??"


----------



## Durchgedreht81 (5. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RingelPete (5. November 2008)

Ich hab's! Das Mode-Add-on für SPORE! Designed by Bruce Darnell


----------



## HotShot1989 (5. November 2008)

Hat jemand meine Frau Helga gesehen?


----------



## StormtrooperPCGH (5. November 2008)

Die ersten Menschen waren nicht die letzten Affen. Hmm Donuts...


----------



## Nosi11 (5. November 2008)

http://www.slaves-of-force.de/john.jpg


----------



## spartan1991 (5. November 2008)

Wie könnte man SecuRom noch kundenfeindlicher gestalten?


----------



## kitiara (5. November 2008)

Wie find ich nur heraus, ob im Kühlschrank immer das Licht brennt oder nicht? Hmm...


----------



## Pltomek (5. November 2008)

Ob ich meinen neuen Maybach auch so tunen kann wie die Autos im NFS Undercover?


----------



## Odin333 (5. November 2008)

"Tuuuuuuuuuut" (freizeichen)


----------



## rencarl (5. November 2008)

Das sind nicht die Druiden, die ich suche.


----------



## stawacz79 (5. November 2008)

Gott ich hab noch nie sowas schönes gesehn....


----------



## Lion2k7 (5. November 2008)

"hmm" Wie kann ich noch mehr Geld scheffeln?"


----------



## muellerbow (5. November 2008)

"SecuRom ftw... 
Aber wie kann ich diese Idioten noch mehr verarschen???..hmmmm...?"


----------



## noogood (5. November 2008)

"Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich den Herd ausgestellt hab...........oder?"


----------



## mcmas1 (5. November 2008)

ich hätte heute früh nicht so viel Hustensaft trinken sollen...hicks


----------



## Red-Planet (5. November 2008)

" Ein VW-Lupo ist sicher auch ein schönes Auto."


----------



## Eliqwa (5. November 2008)

Wie bekomme ich bloß dieses dämliche SecuRom von meinem PC, der stürzt deswegen andauernd ab.


----------



## Spawn1603 (5. November 2008)

mhhh verdammt ich bin verbugt ich glaub ich brauch n Patch.


----------



## Kreon (5. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L33t (5. November 2008)

Ganz im Stil von Barak Obama 

".....Yes, We can." ^^


----------



## JAHruleZ (5. November 2008)

"Hat schon wer ein Addon für Solitär gemacht?"


----------



## Luettzifer (5. November 2008)

*AW:*

" so sind meine finger nah genug an der nase, ohne das jemand verdacht schöpft. Julia riecht so gut ... " (ab 18 version"


----------



## Luettzifer (5. November 2008)

*AW:*

...wieso riechen meine finger so nach fisch ? ( ab 13 version )


----------



## sidiouse (6. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Immer schön am Daumen nuckeln", hat Mama gesagt,
Vertreibt kummer und Sorgen!


----------



## sidiouse (6. November 2008)

*AW:*

Huh, was schauen "Die" denn so blöd,
Ich hab doch gar nichts böses angestellt -.-


----------



## Lillybeth (6. November 2008)

*AW:*

Diese Unternehmensübernahmen werden auch langsam langweilig...


----------



## B1shop (6. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Boahh... war das eine Nacht... ich brauch erstmal ein Kaffee!"


----------



## L33t (6. November 2008)

*AW:*

...Hmm wie verärgern wir die Kunden?!?.......RICHTIG, Wir liefern C&C AR3 mit Unvollständigen Keys aus.


----------



## Dehati (6. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Mhmm....Donuts!"


----------



## D3AdeyeDaVe (6. November 2008)

*AW:*

Puh... Ob das Blau zum Rot der Jacke passt?


----------



## PassitheRock (7. November 2008)

*AW:*

Hmmmm schon 34 mal den Key falsch eingegeben bei C&C......bleiben noch 2 Versuche


----------



## X3niC (7. November 2008)

*AW:*

Zwei mal drei macht vier, widewidewitt, und drei macht neune,
ich mach mir die Welt, widewide-wie sie mir gefällt.

Hej, Pippi Langstrumpf, tralali, tralahe, tralahopsasa, hey, Pippi Langstrumpf, die macht was ihr gefällt.
HEY


----------



## X3niC (7. November 2008)

*AW:*

Mama sagt ich soll nicht am Daumen saugen, Pff...Mir egal


----------



## X3niC (7. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Was denken sich all dieses Leute unter meinem Bild nur für schwachsinn aus!Und was ist überhaupt dieses PcGames?Und warum bin ich ein Gewinnspiel?Tststs."


----------



## stawacz79 (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				X3niC am 07.11.2008 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> "Was denken sich all dieses Leute unter meinem Bild nur für schwachsinn aus!Und was ist überhaupt dieses PcGames?Und warum bin ich ein Gewinnspiel?Tststs."




so und wer hatt jetzt hier gewonnen????


----------



## McDrake (11. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 10.11.2008 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> so und wer hatt jetzt hier gewonnen????


Hetz nicht so
Es müssen erst deine zweihundert Vorschläge begutachtet und beurteilt werden.
Hätte jeder nur 3 Möglichkeiten, würden sich EINIGE (?) evtl. zuerst mal überlegen, ob dies auch der beste Vorschlag ist, den sie zustande bringen.
Dann wäre der Thread auch kürzer und die Auswertung schneller, wie es EINIGE (?) hier anscheinend verlangen.


----------



## Atropa (11. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 11.11.2008 02:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hetz nicht so



*hust* http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=13&tid=7365584&x=66 *hust*


----------



## McDrake (11. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Atropa am 11.11.2008 07:46 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 11.11.2008 02:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hatte ich schon gesehen.
Auch wer da wieder am lautesten protestiert hat:


			
				stawacz79 am 10.11.2008 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> is ja schlecht ich bin nichmal in den top15
> 
> aber herzlichen glückwunsch problemhaber.....
> 
> ihr habt echt keinen humor PCG ich hab mir solche mühe gegeben


+ noch X andere Postings

Aber ich dachte, es wäre der richtige Ansatzpunkt um EINIGE auf was hinzuweisen


----------



## stawacz79 (11. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 11.11.2008 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 11.11.2008 07:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




is ja witzig,hätten wir nich den ganzen abend soviel müll abgelassen wär der spruch der letztenendes gewonnen hatt niemals zustande gekommen.der kam nämlich erst als uns nichtsmehr eingefallen ist und sollte im grunde ein zeichen dafür sein das grad ideenmäßig garnichts mehr geht,,umso witziger das genau der dumme spruch gewonnen hatt,,scheint ja wirklich euer humor zu sein,,,jedenfall haben problemhaber und ich gut gelacht,aber nich über die sprüche


----------

